# Wie macht man das? (Fotobearbeitung)



## maaary (21. Oktober 2004)

Habe dieses Bild gefunden und würde gerne wissen wie die Dame das gemacht hat. Bekommt man so was auch mit normalen Digitalbildern hin? Habe bis jetzt noch kein Tutorial dazu gefunden...
Hab zwar ein bisschen rumprobiert,aber die Haut und die Wimpern und alles...das krieg ich nicht wirlich hin. Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## aTa (21. Oktober 2004)

Wie wäre es wenn du uns das Bild mal zeigst


----------



## maaary (21. Oktober 2004)

Ups :-(  :-(  :-(  ja ich hab den link vergessen lol  

hier:

http://www.fotocommunity.com/pc/pc/pcat/34871/display/938795


----------



## ShadowMan (21. Oktober 2004)

Hi maaary!

Schau dir doch mal folgendes Tutorial an:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=164782

Grundsätzlich denke ich nicht das es eine Frau gibt die eine so reine Haut hat, aber um diese zu erzeugen gibt es ja wie immer viele Möglichkeiten (Schminke, Photoshop usw.).

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## McAce (21. Oktober 2004)

Hier auch noch was. Funktioniert zwar etwas anders aber der effekt ist
genauso. 

http://www.theparallax.org/wissen/grafik/photoshop/beauty/index.html


----------



## maaary (21. Oktober 2004)

Danke erstmal 
Ich probier es mal aus und sag euch hinterher ob es das ist,was ich gesucht habe 
Sieht auf jeden Fall schon sehr gut aus...die Links von euch.


----------



## maaary (21. Oktober 2004)

Noch ne Frage....wie macht man diesen Airbrush-Effekt beim Lidschatten in PS?


----------



## McAce (21. Oktober 2004)

Also ich würde ganz normal mit dem pinsel das Lied bemalen und den gaußchen
Weichzeichner verwenden. Zum Schluß dann noch per frei Transformieren
die Größe, mit dem Radiergummi die Form und noch die Deckkraft anpassen .
Denn ohne Zeichenbrett könnte das mit der Luftpistole etwas heikel werden.


----------

